# BMC SLT01 not very light



## iliketoridebikes (Apr 11, 2003)

just completed a build for a customer and i fear that he is going to be disappointed since it came out to 17 lbs when we were hoping for around 15. the bike is a 49cm.
maybe someone can help me figure out where the weight is at, since i'm at a loss.
BMC and others claim that the SLT01 Team Machine weighs 1050 grams for the frame alone.
the build includes:
easton EC70 cockpit with wing bars
full DA 10 speed double
mavic ksyrium SL3
fizik arione ti
michelin pro2 race tires
EC90 SL fork
FSA integrated headeset
dura ace pedals

using the engine over at competitivecyclist.com, this build comes out to 14.99 lbs.
my normally-accurate shop scale has it at 17.2lbs.
i am guessing that either mavic or BMC is fooling me.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

It has to be a combination of things. You're looking at a 2 lb difference. 
I bet BMC's weights are off. The Ksyriums are off as well, according to weightweenies.

When you used the engine at competitivecyclist, did you add in the pedals as well? That would make a difference. 

17 lbs for a 49cm bike of that caliber is quite a bit.


----------



## iliketoridebikes (Apr 11, 2003)

yeah i know man, i hate these "bike came out too heavy" threads but this one just has me stumped.
i'm thinking i gotta check my scale or something.
still, i'd like to know honest weight on a BMC frame.


----------



## 2wheelsport (Sep 23, 2005)

iliketoridebikes said:


> just completed a build for a customer and i fear that he is going to be disappointed since it came out to 17 lbs when we were hoping for around 15. the bike is a 49cm.
> maybe someone can help me figure out where the weight is at, since i'm at a loss.
> BMC and others claim that the SLT01 Team Machine weighs 1050 grams for the frame alone.
> the build includes:
> ...


I understand your frustration. I just went through the old weight reduction exercise with my S-Works. It's a couple of threads down. Anyway, I learned ALOT in the past few weeks and I've noticed that it's the little things that add up. Frame weight and wheel weights will vary significantly. Did you account for bar tape, cables, etc? That can amount to 150 grams or more. A 10-20 gram difference for every component on the bike can easily account for an extra pound. Remember we're only talking about 453 grams.

Stated weight vs. actual weight results.
A 150 gram weight difference for the frame.
A 100 gram weight difference for the wheels.
A 350 gram weight difference for all the components.

There's approximately a pound and a half right there. I know I'm throwing out generalities there but you get my point. 

[email protected]


----------



## iliketoridebikes (Apr 11, 2003)

right, add up the cables and stuff...not enough to turn this little bike into a tank.
aww crap, shouldn't have used that gel cork!! too heavy!! not.
there's even a few little weight shavers on the bike, like no rim tape, no star nut/top cap, no downtube cable stops, etc...
plus we're talking about a flippin 49cm frame, that should be light light light!!


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

iliketoridebikes said:


> right, add up the cables and stuff...not enough to turn this little bike into a tank.
> aww crap, shouldn't have used that gel cork!! too heavy!! not.
> there's even a few little weight shavers on the bike, like no rim tape, no star nut/top cap, no downtube cable stops, etc...
> plus we're talking about a flippin 49cm frame, that should be light light light!!


K's are heavy. What tubes are you using? That saddle isn't exactly light.


----------



## iliketoridebikes (Apr 11, 2003)

what's a K?
the tubes are regular ass quality tubes...the bike was built thru the dreamcycle program at qbp.
right, the saddle's a little heavy at 220g

this guy's old bike is an old s-works road bike with NOTHING SPECIAL on it all with dura ace 9speed and it weighs 18.5 lbs. the BMC is built with top shelf parts and it's only a pound lighter. weeeak.
i'm going to call someone at QBP and get a true frame weight. i smell BS and i think its coming from BMC.


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

I have to agree with others...the DA pedals are 270gs - you get get ligher with Time RXS Ti's almost 100g lighter. The Arione saddle is about 220g - SLR Tis are around 125-140g. USE Alien post are very light and durable - much lighter than Eastons - but they may not make it in the BMC seat tube diameter. Stem (EC70s) around 160g depending on length - try a Ritchey WCS at around 100-110g depending on length. Wing bars are a bit heavier than standard bars - upwards of 100g more than standard EC90 Equipe Pros - but they are comfortable. Those items would get it in the 16lb range - but I suspect the BMC frame is heavier than 1050. It's an intricately designed frame especially around where the top tube meats seat tube, and the head tube as well. But the BMC is a "rare" bike - you don't see them everyday.


----------



## 2wheelsport (Sep 23, 2005)

iliketoridebikes said:


> what's a K?
> the tubes are regular ass quality tubes...the bike was built thru the dreamcycle program at qbp.
> right, the saddle's a little heavy at 220g
> 
> ...


K's are Ksyriums.

You're making the assumption that alot of us make or have made-"I've got full Record(Dura-Ace), Fizik, FSA, Deda, whatever, all top notch parts and this thing still weighs a ton". All the name brand parts, especially carbon ones aren't necessarily the lightest. Check out the weight weenies sight and look at the weight listings. 

My Colnago C50 weighs 17.8 lbs with pedals and bottle cages. That's Record and all the top shelf parts. All the weight calculator websites put it at at least a pound lighter. If I swap out just the wheels for my hyperons, it drops to 16.6 lbs. 

The frame definitely weighs more and the wheels weigh more than you think. Dude, I know just cork gel tape or a heavy saddle does not a tank make, but look at ALL the little things.

[email protected]


----------



## blandin (Jan 9, 2005)

Something's got to be wrong with that BMC frame weight. I built up a bike this fall based on an 1140 gram 58 cm Ellsworth Filght frame that came in at 16.5 lbs. This frame is a lot larger and if you look at the rest of the components, especially the Ultegra group, you're not talking super weight weenie gear.

Ellsworth Flight road frame (1140 grams)
Ultegra 9 speed group with a Ritchey WCS 53/39 crankset. 
Dura Ace bottom bracket
Dura Ace 12/27 cassette
Dura Ace 9 speed chain
Easton EC90 SL fork
Ritchey WCS stem
Ritchey WCS handlebars
Thomson Elite seatpost
Fizik Arione saddle
Cane Creek Zero Stack headset
American Classic 420's wheelset 
Forte Pro Mg Ti Road Pedals 
Panaracer Stradius Pro tires

Finished weight with pedals = 16.5 pounds


----------



## Camikaze (Oct 14, 2005)

Having weighed several BMC SLT01 frames, I can tell you that 1050g is definitely incorrect. The last BMC frame I weighed was a 2006 55cm SLT01, and that was around 1260g, with no fixing hardware attached. 

I'm sorry to hear that it won't be as light as he expected, due to the published information, but look at the big picture - that is still going to be one gorgeous bike to ride.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

iliketoridebikes said:


> what's a K?
> the tubes are regular ass quality tubes...the bike was built thru the dreamcycle program at qbp.
> right, the saddle's a little heavy at 220g
> 
> ...


First, any weight that anyone gives you will only be ballpark. It's difficult to build CF components to an exact weight. Second, online weight calculators are crap. There's too much variation in actual weights for the calculators to be relevant. Take a look at the Weight Weenies listings and you'll see first hand the variation. As for the rest.....wing bars are not light; Ksyrium SLs are anything but lightweight; Arione saddle, while comfy, is not a weight weenie saddle; inner tubes are not all the same, with some being 20g or a lot more lighter than others; so on and so on and so on. All the little weight differences add up. Your Dura Ace brakes alone are 128g (0.28 lbs) heavier than my Zero Gravity Ti brakes.

It takes some work and/or some money to get a bike into the weight weenie realm.


----------



## iliketoridebikes (Apr 11, 2003)

Camikaze said:


> Having weighed several BMC SLT01 frames, I can tell you that 1050g is definitely incorrect. The last BMC frame I weighed was a 2006 55cm SLT01, and that was around 1260g, with no fixing hardware attached.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that it won't be as light as he expected, due to the published information, but look at the big picture - that is still going to be one gorgeous bike to ride.


yeah you're right, it is a sick bike, as far as road bikes go


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Floyd Landis's Phonak BMC SLT01*

You may find this of interest:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/2005/probikes/?id=landis_phonak_bmc


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Weight as per a review*

I know, I know it's BICYCLING but they evaluated one and said regarding weight:
BMC team machine SLT01
Weight: 16 lb., 6 oz. (57cm, w/o pedals) 
Component Highlights: (as tested) Campagnolo Record carbon shifters, derailleurs, titanium brakes, aluminum crankset; DT Swiss RR1450 wheels; Michelin Pro Race tires; Easton EA70 stem and seatpost, EC90 carbon handlebar; Selle Italia Flite TT saddle

entire article:
http://www.tourdefrancenews.com/tourdefrance/bikesofthetour/0,5976,s1-12153-701,00.html


----------



## Piles (Jun 25, 2004)

Cycling plus, last season, just before the Tour put together 10 bikes as close as they could to the specs the teams would be using them. The BMC SLT01 was one of those bikes and weighed in at 3.1lb (1423g) for the frame alone. This isnt a light bike but it is incredibly stiff, possibly the stiffest there is, and energy used to move this bike forward is certainly used to do, just that.


----------



## iliketoridebikes (Apr 11, 2003)

1423g, huh....hope that was a big frame
if your information is correct then i believe you have just ended this discussion.


----------



## Camikaze (Oct 14, 2005)

iliketoridebikes said:


> 1423g, huh....hope that was a big frame
> if your information is correct then i believe you have just ended this discussion.


I would like to completely validate Piles' statement, and also back up BMC. When we received 2006 product information from BMC last year, they gave us information accurate to within 10 grams for all frames. I have no idea where the figure of 1050 grams came from - I can weigh a 49cm tomorrow on our industrial scales, if you would like complete closure.

Cam
Dirt Works (Australian importer of BMC)


----------



## Piles (Jun 25, 2004)

iliketoridebikes said:


> 1423g, huh....hope that was a big frame
> if your information is correct then i believe you have just ended this discussion.


It was a55cm.

Dont get me wrong im not having a dig at the BMC, i think its a terrific bike and despite not being an owner i did consider it when i was choosing a new bike last year. The truth is that there a very few truly light bikes out there and for those that there are, few of the pro peloton teams choose to use them for one reason or another. Lets be honest, when the difference between an "ultralight frame" and a "not so light frame" is a pultry pound or pound and a half, who of us here could tell the difference between them when cycling.


----------



## moose8500 (Jun 18, 2005)

THis bmc is incredible... If I had the money, a BMC would be my top pick


----------



## 1234tuba (May 5, 2005)

Don't forget to account for the air in the tires.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Just curious...*



iliketoridebikes said:


> 1423g, huh....hope that was a big frame
> if your information is correct then i believe you have just ended this discussion.


How did the customer take the news? Was he disappointed?


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

and the frame is Made In China with Easton "nano" carbon


----------



## iliketoridebikes (Apr 11, 2003)

Ramjm_2000 said:


> How did the customer take the news? Was he disappointed?



we didn't weigh it...i want him to get a ride in and just let the bike do the talking...if it's great then all is well...if it sucks then we just made a big mistake. he's a great guy and made it a point to buy a brand of bike that he knew i could source. and that's not a huge selection since i'm pretty much a miniature trek concept store. the BMC was obviously made available thru QBP dream cycle, which was a pretty neat program to work with...after you figured out the java stuff. looking back, i should have swapped out some super light tubes but i don't trust those on the roads around here.


----------



## iliketoridebikes (Apr 11, 2003)

wzq622 said:


> and the frame is Made In China with Easton "nano" carbon


it didn't look like easton nano carbon
and it didn't say anything about it either
so you must know something the rest of us don't know


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

iliketoridebikes said:


> it didn't look like easton nano carbon
> and it didn't say anything about it either
> so you must know something the rest of us don't know



I read it in January's issue Cycle Sport. They did a short article on Landis' SLC 01 carbon.

To quote:

"The frame itself is made by Easton in its Chinese facility, the only plant currently capable of making this cutting-edge machine...as the first bike to use Carbon Nanotechnology..." (Cycle Sport, 105).


----------



## iliketoridebikes (Apr 11, 2003)

although i can't say for sure where the SLT01 is made
i can say that it is not the same frame as the SLC01 that is made of easton CNT in china


----------

